# Preference for transporting dogs



## Erin James-Crook (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll likely be adding a third dog in a year or so, and with my current vehicle being a small hatchback and 153000+ miles, I'll be upgrading the car and hopefully my general ability to transport the critters to various classes and events. 

I'm curious to hear what you all prefer when it comes to transport options and why, hence the poll.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I voted loose because it's my only option. I prefer to have them crated, but my car isn't big enough for a large crate at all.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I have to admit that most of the time, my dogs ride loose in the car. I have three dogs and a wagon that doesn't have enough room for three crates. Malinois rides in the front, old labx in the middle and the DS in the back. 

For training, I'm required to have all my dogs in crates. I have tried all kinds of configurations with the crates I own and while this is not ideal, its the best I've figured out. I use two folding wire crates and a plastic one. I set up one wire crate and the plastic crate in the back and the mal rides shotgun until I get to the club. Then I shift the plastic crate and set up the other wire crate so it hangs out the tailgate. Getting a new vehicle is not in my budget, though one big enough to fit three crates would be really, really nice.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I really prefer to have my dogs contained. If I am in a wreck I don't want them flying into the back of my head or winding up being loose and disoriented on the road. I currently have one welded aluminum dog box and will be adding another by the end of the year......

However, when it is really really hot, my dogs will have to ride in the back seat and I am looking at buying a good seatbelt for them.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

A large welded aluminum truck box converted into a dog box.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Never loose, I pretty much always use crates. Also I tie down the crate in the back of my SUV.


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff (Jun 15, 2008)

Aluminum crates, always.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

double aluminum dogcrate....










I refuse to take a dog in the car unleashed since it turns into an unguided missile as soon as you have to hit the breaks for whatever emergency...no matter how good the dog might be in its behaviour it will hurt itself all kinds of horrible when its not properly retained.

Also the carseatthings for a dog ? have no trust in them, again they can do large amounts of damage to your dog when having to hit the breaks, think of broken ribs, chestbones, neckinjuries etc etc etc....

No matter how small the car there is always an option for a transporting box available, if not for sale then to be made by yourself...and it doesnt even have to be expensive...

Now you might say " im a good and carefull and safe driver" its not you that you should worry about tho, its tho other ignorant fktard that hits you thats the problem most of the time 

just my $1.50


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I really liked Martine's set up, and am looking into getting a cargo van and doing something like that.

I have plastic crates now, but with the heat down here in Texas, I want something where the air can move more. I have little plastic fans that help, but with Buko's sensitivity to the heat, I am seriously looking for a van, and after that, I will build some kennels in there. I have too many dogs for the explorer. It looks like it would carry more, but it LIES.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I really liked Martine's set up, and am looking into getting a cargo van and doing something like that.


 
It's for 5 dogs. 3 kennels in the back and 1 on each side door.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

this set up works well when I add the 8 dog trailer behind it. That gives me the ability to move 24 dogs in a safe manner.


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

That setup Martine has is nice. 8)

I have 3 dog box that sits in the bed of my truck. It has a storage bin and a 10 gallon water tank that sit on top.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Never loose, always contained do to many reasons already mentioned, but also don't want my interior re arrange. I guess plastic crates are all good for younger dogs and pups but defently prefer custom aluminum crates or trailers for the older seasoned dogs. 

I have my one female that makes chump change out of plastic petsmart crate doors. If I have to contain her in one then I'm forced to sit out the back of the vehicle to contain her from getting completely ballistic. With the aluminum scenarios she can't get out and I can actually be social and walk around. JMO


----------



## Erin James-Crook (Oct 5, 2010)

My two currently ride crated - one in a wire crate in the cargo area and the other in either a plastic or mesh crate on the back seat. When I get a new vehicle I'm really leaning toward a custom dogbox for the cargo area. 

Since there appear to be a few of you who use such contraptions, I think I'll start another thread for suggestions and input on that.

Keep the comments coming - I especially love seeing some of the custom set ups you have!


----------



## Alyssa Morin (Sep 21, 2010)

Most of the time Blue rides in a metal wall crate (like from a vet's office, he eats all other crates), Teeny rides in plastic.

I would LOVE to have them both ride in metal dog boxes, just can't afford it. One day, one day . . .

Martine, your set up is really nice!


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

No option for motorcycle side car?




But I had been wanting to make some type of cable tie out that I could use in the back of the pickup and he wouldnt be able to jump out, for short trips like to the school, park, etc. But went to petco last night and they sold a nice one for $30-$40 that was on sale for $7


----------



## Loren Leffew (May 11, 2009)

My dogs have to ride loose. There is no way I'd be able to fit even one crate in my Jeep Wrangler, lol. When my GSD was young, I used a seatbelt to teach him that he has to stay in his seat, but most of the time now he just rides loose.

Martine, that is awesome.


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

I have a single and a double box, side by side from WT Metall , I am very happy with them.
I also have one of their four birth trailers,which again I really like.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I chose a variety since there was no aluminum crate choice. 

Just bought an older cargo van from the state auction that is in great condition and only has 60k on it for a couple thousand bucks. Making a couple modifications to it, but I can transport 6 dogs and 3 people comfortably. 
The double aluminum dog box is on the bottom in the back, 2 500 crates on top of that and then two 400's inside on the sides. 

It's awesome. 

Of course when I travel with just one or two dogs I will probably just use the Yukon and 500 crates.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Loren Leffew said:


> My dogs have to ride loose. There is no way I'd be able to fit even one crate in my Jeep Wrangler, lol. When my GSD was young, I used a seatbelt to teach him that he has to stay in his seat, but most of the time now he just rides loose.
> 
> Martine, that is awesome.


That's exactly my problem. I have little to no cargo space at all. However, I'm planning on buying a Suburban or Tahoe (I need 3rd row seating at this point with the kids and wanted an SUV) so hopefully I'll be able to crate them in the near future for trips.
My female rides well, the male jumped out my window in traffic - freaking moron.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

"I have a single and a double box, side by side from WT Metall , I am very happy with them.
I also have one of their four birth trailers,which again I really like."

Tony,

I think you mean four berth? A four birth trailer is something totally different


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: My female rides well, the male jumped out my window in traffic - freaking moron.

Who is the moron ? The dog or the Moron that went back and got the dog ?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: My female rides well, the male jumped out my window in traffic - freaking moron.
> 
> Who is the moron ? The dog or the Moron that went back and got the dog ?


Yeah well wasn't like I could just ditch him publicly Jeff...considering i was in my car, people write down license plate numbers ya know...

Totally not worth going to jail or getting a huge fine over. Trust me, I contemplated leaving his ass right there on Powers and Fountain Blvd. but with rush hour traffic - nah I'd have gotten busted. It'd be like that song "and the cat came back the very next day"...


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Pet dogs ride good when loose in car or truck. Most working dogs need a crate plus there is too much time invested in them to risk it.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Yeah well wasn't like I could just ditch him publicly Jeff...considering i was in my car, people write down license plate numbers ya know...
> 
> Totally not worth going to jail or getting a huge fine over. Trust me, I contemplated leaving his ass right there on Powers and Fountain Blvd. but with rush hour traffic - nah I'd have gotten busted. It'd be like that song "and the cat came back the very next day"...


Ashely,

About 10 years ago, I'm turning North on Academy from Galley,
behind an mazda pick up truck and this toddler comes rolling out the passenger door as the truck is turning left. Luckily I was able to stop in time but it surprised the bejezus out of me.
The kid wasn't hurt and the Dad stopped and gathered him up and continued on his way.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I bet! So in response to Jeff though, would you have called the cops if he left the toddler? 

There was a case back home a few years back where a guy got into an accident on I-10 going to Tucson. The baby was ejected from the vehicle car seat and all and spent the night in the desert strapped to the car seat. Baby survived it with no major damage.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I bet! So in response to Jeff though, would you have called the cops if he left the toddler?


Nah,

I would have snatched up the kid and chased the guy down and 
bitch slapped him for littering and scaring the crap out of me


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

LMAO! Good answer.
Even I know that Jeff wouldn't just let a dog run off when there are dozens of witnesses, he just has to bust my balls all the time! Which is cool, I probably deserve it.


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Thomas, of course you are correct, I did mean four berth.
Although I did once have a female give birth to two pups in one of my van crates, that was quite a surprise.


----------



## Alyssa Morin (Sep 21, 2010)

Faisal Khan said:


> Pet dogs ride good when loose in car or truck. Most working dogs need a crate plus there is too much time invested in them to risk it.


My working dogs ride perfectly loose in the car. They sit or lie down in the seat, they don't jump around or go crazy. BUT about a year and a half ago some guy cut me off and I slammed on the breaks and my female came flying from the back, over the passenger's seat, and into the windshield hard enough to break it and get a concussion. I would prefer for that NEVER to happen again, whether it's a working dog or a pet dog.

Now that's not to say here and there the dogs don't ride loose. But I'm trying less and less to do that, simply for safety reasons.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Alyssa Morin said:


> My working dogs ride perfectly loose in the car. They sit or lie down in the seat, they don't jump around or go crazy.* BUT about a year and a half ago some guy cut me off and I slammed on the breaks and my female came flying from the back, over the passenger's seat, and into the windshield* hard enough to break it and get a concussion. I would prefer for that NEVER to happen again, whether it's a working dog or a pet dog.
> 
> Now that's not to say here and there the dogs don't ride loose. But I'm trying less and less to do that, simply for safety reasons.


True. In Belgium your insurance won't pay the damage to yourself and to others if you have an accident while having a dog loose in the car.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

This is the seatbelt I *am* looking at. It does have some testimonials based on actual wrecks - and I do know a dog trainer/HR handler who swears by this product for her Rotties.

http://www.ruffrider.com/shop/product/2.html

One of the testimonials does mention that the dogs in the truck (2nd row, strapped in) were fine but that the crated dog in the topper was not.

http://www.ruffrider.com/why-crates-are-not-safe.html

So it is stuff I am thinking about (and since we had temps in the low 100s this summer and the dog rode in the back seat area some) ---- Even if you prefer crates, if you don't have ROOM, this would be better than nothing.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine rides in the back portion of the truck loose. He always accompanies me on errands....I have an electronic keyless remote to open theback, so if I ever needed him when near the car, I can remotely open it and call him.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> double aluminum dogcrate....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey everyone w/ the aluminum crates. How well do the dogs do in the heat in the metal? Do they heat up anymore than when in a plastic crate? I'm interested in purchasing a similar setup. Any insight would be nice. Thanx in advance.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

> No matter how small the car there is always an option for a transporting box available, if not for sale then to be made by yourself...and it doesnt even have to be expensive...



Please enlighten me then as to how I can fit a GSD in a crate, in a 2 door coupe? An XL crate broken down won't even fit on the backseat, let alone in the trunk. I also have a plastic rear bumper with no way to mount any kind of ball hitch so can't tow even a smal trailer?


----------

